# RESOLVED Read for Tips : Camper at Campsite But Island is Full



## moon_child

Can I still invite the camper to my island? If so, will the process be the same as an amiibo camper where I can choose who to replace?


----------



## Saylor

This happened to me today and I was able to invite the camper to my island, but after he talked to Nook and found out my island was full he kept asking if he should trade places with a specific islander. I was thinking I'd be able to choose who to replace so maybe I just missed something, but unless I did, I don't think you get to choose like you do with amiibo campers.


----------



## beemayor

random campsite move ins will pick a random villager to replace (but it sounds like they'll ask you first? maybe?) but an amiibo villager will let you select the villager to replace.


----------



## Krissi2197

Amiibos allow you to choose who to kick out, but if it's a random campsite villager it'll kick someone random out.


----------



## moon_child

Oh. Thanks for your replies. I’m scared to talk to the camper because I have five dreamies in my island right now and I’d like to keep them. I’m scared he might choose a dreamie to kick out.


----------



## Krissi2197

moon_child said:


> Oh. Thanks for your replies. I’m scared to talk to the camper because I have five dreamies in my island right now and I’d like to keep them. I’m scared he might choose a dreamie to kick out.


Yeah honestly I personally wouldn't take that chance. Russian roulette isn't something I'd like to play in Animal Crossing lol


----------



## Saylor

moon_child said:


> Oh. Thanks for your replies. I’m scared to talk to the camper because I have five dreamies in my island right now and I’d like to keep them. I’m scared he might choose a dreamie to kick out.


If you're really worried I probably wouldn't risk it, but in my case the camper did ask first. He wanted to replace a villager I really liked and I was able to say no.


----------



## Stil

Does the same work for Deserted Islands?
If I have a full town and I invite somebody from there will it kick out a random?


----------



## starlightsong

moon_child said:


> Oh. Thanks for your replies. I’m scared to talk to the camper because I have five dreamies in my island right now and I’d like to keep them. I’m scared he might choose a dreamie to kick out.


From my experience they'll ask and you can say no! I once tried to move in Mint but she said something like that Punchy was thinking of moving and she could talk to him about it, so I told her no. Sadly she never asked to replace anyone other than Punchy when I talked to her again though, so it seems like it's set to the one they choose.


----------



## Sanaki

Infinity said:


> Does the same work for Deserted Islands?
> If I have a full town and I invite somebody from there will it kick out a random?


Don’t think they even show up if your island is full.


----------



## Fey

I think it’s unfair that regular campers don’t let you choose. If all campers worked that way it’d be one thing, but clearly the programming to pick who moves out is already there for the amiibo visitors. 

Sometimes I really don’t understand the decisions made for this game. Not having/using cards already makes it harder to get the villagers you want—so why does it have to be even more inconvenient?


----------



## moon_child

OKAY!!! So I mustered up enough courage to gamble talking to the camper and asking him to move in and he did suggest someone to swap with. The one he suggested first was my only snooty so I CLOSED THE GAME IMMEDIATELY. I loaded it up again and tried to ask. He suggested another villager but she’s a dreamie so I closed the game once more. The third time, he suggested swapping with another dreamie so I did as usual and closed the game. After some time of doing the same process, he fortunately suggested to swap with a villager who’s not a dreamie of mine (plus she’s a duplicate personality as I have another peppy who’s a dreamie) and I finally gave him the go signal! With that, we finalized the deal and he’s moving into my town. YEY!

So technically, you can still choose who to kick out. It’s just more roundabout if the camper is non-amiibo.

Thought I should share.


----------



## Raz

@moon_child  as someone who doesn't have any amiibo (be it a toy or a card), that's very useful to know! When I was reading this thread I thought I would be essentially having to gamble if I had one villager I wanted on the campsite, but knowing this info, I can safely deal with the situation when I come to that point (I still have only 6 villagers).


----------



## moon_child

Raz said:


> @moon_child  as someone who doesn't have any amiibo (be it a toy or a card), that's very useful to know! When I was reading this thread I thought I would be essentially having to gamble if I had one villager I wanted on the campsite, but knowing this info, I can safely deal with the situation when I come to that point (I still have only 6 villagers).



YES!!!  I was so so nervous while doing it but decided to try anyway because I’ve read the campsite don’t get much use since campers in this game are so few and far between so I thought I’d take this chance and find out if something may come off it. To make sure I don’t lose any progress, I first saved my game and then quit. Then went back in just for the sole purpose of trying to get him to move in. The entire time I was doing it, I was trying to look out for the auto save icon if it’s doing its thing or not. Fortunately, it didn’t auto save while I was negotiating with the camper. Also, important to note that when he brought up the name and asked to swap, I didn’t answer him NO. I just simply quit without saving the game. Then rinse repeat until he mentioned the villager I’m willing to let go. That’s when I answered him to go ahead, he confirmed he’s moving in and then that’s when I went out of the campsite and finally saved the game.


----------



## Harbour

thank you so much for this information! i'm happy now and i don't need to rely on amiibo villagers to kick a specific villager out if i find somebody good in my campsite.


----------



## Sanaki

moon_child said:


> OKAY!!! So I mustered up enough courage to gamble talking to the camper and asking him to move in and he did suggest someone to swap with. The one he suggested first was my only snooty so I CLOSED THE GAME IMMEDIATELY. I loaded it up again and tried to ask. He suggested another villager but she’s a dreamie so I closed the game once more. The third time, he suggested swapping with another dreamie so I did as usual and closed the game. After some time of doing the same process, he fortunately suggested to swap with a villager who’s not a dreamie of mine (plus she’s a duplicate personality as I have another peppy who’s a dreamie) and I finally gave him the go signal! With that, we finalized the deal and he’s moving into my town. YEY!
> 
> So technically, you can still choose who to kick out. It’s just more roundabout if the camper is non-amiibo.
> 
> Thought I should share.


Thank you for this! This will be really helpful for so many people.


----------



## Hagrid

Ahri said:


> Thank you for this! This will be really helpful for so many people.





moon_child said:


> YES!!!  I was so so nervous while doing it but decided to try anyway because I’ve read the campsite don’t get much use since campers in this game are so few and far between so I thought I’d take this chance and find out if something may come off it. To make sure I don’t lose any progress, I first saved my game and then quit. Then went back in just for the sole purpose of trying to get him to move in. The entire time I was doing it, I was trying to look out for the auto save icon if it’s doing its thing or not. Fortunately, it didn’t auto save while I was negotiating with the camper. Also, important to note that when he brought up the name and asked to swap, I didn’t answer him NO. I just simply quit without saving the game. Then rinse repeat until he mentioned the villager I’m willing to let go. That’s when I answered him to go ahead, he confirmed he’s moving in and then that’s when I went out of the campsite and finally saved the game.


Hi hope u can get back today but I read this and luckily I got someone first try who I wanted my camper to replace. But with a second camper it seems to keep trying to replace the same resident, 5 times in a row the camper has tried to replace this one resident and not any others? How many times did u try? Thanks


----------



## JKDOS

It's random, and I didn't read all responses, but the first few  did not mention that you can quit without saving and the game will randomly pick another. So you do have some control over who gets kicked.


----------



## Hagrid

JKDOS said:


> It's random, and I didn't read all responses, but the first few failed to mention that you can quit without saving and the game will randomly pick another. So you do have some control over who gets kicked.


That’s what I had thought and I have been leaving without saving and repeating but it seems to be the same resident every time. Maybe it’s purely dumb luck that’s it’s that resident each time ? haha


----------



## JKDOS

Hagrid said:


> That’s what I had thought and I have been leaving without saving and repeating but it seems to be the same resident every time. Maybe it’s purely dumb luck that’s it’s that resident each time ? haha



Could have been patched as of v1.2.0. If you're still out of luck after a few more tries, that's probably the case.


----------



## Krissi2197

Hagrid said:


> That’s what I had thought and I have been leaving without saving and repeating but it seems to be the same resident every time. Maybe it’s purely dumb luck that’s it’s that resident each time ? haha


You need to make sure you exit the game as SOON as you see who they're going to kick out. If you had the unfortunate luck where it autosaves just as they choose who to kick out, then unfortunately quitting without saving won't help you.

I can confirm it works because I've done it twice now with two different campers. I haven't done it since the new patch however so they may have patched this exploit out... Not sure. I'll have to try next time.


----------



## Mosshead

Hagrid said:


> That’s what I had thought and I have been leaving without saving and repeating but it seems to be the same resident every time. Maybe it’s purely dumb luck that’s it’s that resident each time ? haha


To piggyback off what Krissi has said, I've successfully got Raymond to switch the villagers he was going to replace after I've updated to the latest version so you might have missed that period before autosave kicked in to quit your game.


----------



## Hagrid

Krissi2197 said:


> You need to make sure you exit the game as SOON as you see who they're going to kick out. If you had the unfortunate luck where it autosaves just as they choose who to kick out, then unfortunately quitting without saving won't help you.
> 
> I can confirm it works because I've done it twice now with two different campers. I haven't done it since the new patch however so they may have patched this exploit out... Not sure. I'll have to try next time.


I’ll give it a couple more tries and see. If it’s patched that’s unfortunate


Mosshead said:


> To piggyback off what Krissi has said, I've successfully got Raymond to switch the villagers he was going to replace after I've updated to the latest version so you might have missed that period before autosave kicked in to quit your game.


i think I may have missed the period unfortunately. I must not have paid attention enough so to confirm it does autosave nearly immediately after they pick the random resident? Also thanks so much for all the replies and how quickly too, this is my first time on this and I’m really pleased at the response and helpfulness here!


----------



## edsett

Hagrid said:


> i think I may have missed the period unfortunately. I must not have paid attention enough so to confirm it does autosave nearly immediately after they pick the random resident? Also thanks so much for all the replies and how quickly too, this is my first time on this and I’m really pleased at the response and helpfulness here!


It auto saves after you say yes or no to the villager they asked to speak to. So do not wait for the conversation to finish. Just look at the villager name and if it’s not the one you want booted then reset your game. 
I can confirm it’s not patched as the camper I’m trying to move in is choosing different villagers.


----------



## Krissi2197

Glad it isnt patched! You may just be getting unlucky with who the camper chooses in that case haha


----------



## stiney

moon_child said:


> I’ve read the campsite don’t get much use since campers in this game are so few and far between



I've had three campers after my first forced move in, which I think is the same number I had in almost a year of playing New Leaf. So far it's been my experience that there are way more campers in NH than in NL, but this is anecdata. I'm not time traveling so I've only got like 5 or 6 weeks of play in.


----------



## moon_child

stiney said:


> I've had three campers after my first forced move in, which I think is the same number I had in almost a year of playing New Leaf. So far it's been my experience that there are way more campers in NH than in NL, but this is anecdata. I'm not time traveling so I've only got like 5 or 6 weeks of play in.



The campsite was patched with the latest nature day update so there’s an increase in campers. We get campers now almost every two weeks.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Hagrid said:


> Hi hope u can get back today but I read this and luckily I got someone first try who I wanted my camper to replace. But with a second camper it seems to keep trying to replace the same resident, 5 times in a row the camper has tried to replace this one resident and not any others? How many times did u try? Thanks



I was just doing the campsite trick today to get some villagers and they still change the one they choose to boot out as long as you exit the game without saving before they finish their sentence. The moment you see the name just exit the game quickly. Don’t wait for them to prompt you for the yes and no answer and never answer them no because then the villager they chose will never change.


----------



## stiney

moon_child said:


> The campsite was patched with the latest nature day update so there’s an increase in campers. We get campers now almost every two weeks.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I was just doing the campsite trick today to get some villagers and they still change the one they choose to boot out as long as you exit the game without saving before they finish their sentence. The moment you see the name just exit the game quickly. Don’t wait for them to prompt you for the yes and no answer and never answer them no because then the villager they chose will never change.



Well, I got the first two campers before the patch, so that was already trending "way more frequently than my NL experience." Which is exciting! I'm trying to be more open to letting villagers go this time around so more campers helps. I don't really have "dreamies" so even though I have a ton of amiibo cards, I don't want to scan amiibo in to get that churn.


----------



## moon_child

stiney said:


> Well, I got the first two campers before the patch, so that was already trending "way more frequently than my NL experience." Which is exciting! I'm trying to be more open to letting villagers go this time around so more campers helps. I don't really have "dreamies" so even though I have a ton of amiibo cards, I don't want to scan amiibo in to get that churn.



Yes, the patch was a blessing. Before the patch, almost no campers show up after the first two. But with the patch, they show up pretty frequently. That’s why it’s faster and easier to do the campsite trick now.


----------



## Delphine

Wish I had read this first, I went through the conversation and now feel like I'm stuck. Stitches keep proposing to replace Lily and there's 4 other villagers that I wish were gone... that's too bad.

If I create another villager, and that villager talks to him, might that work? Will he propose Lily? Can another player even invite someone from the campsite?


----------



## moon_child

Delphine said:


> Wish I had read this first, I went through the conversation and now feel like I'm stuck. Stitches keep proposing to replace Lily and there's 4 other villagers that I wish were gone... that's too bad.
> 
> If I create another villager, and that villager talks to him, might that work? Will he propose Lily? Can another player even invite someone from the campsite?



Sorry but I don't know how it works with other players.


----------



## chibi moon

this is just a theory, but maybe the villager you want to move has to be awake? that could explain why some people keep getting the same villagers being generated.


----------



## Delphine

moon_child said:


> Sorry but I don't know how it works with other players.



It seemed too tedious so I just replaced Lily with Stitches. I'll be able to get her back from a friend though!
Thank you for the thread it's really going to be helpful!


----------

